# i would just like to say,



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

some people on here need to stop being so fucking negative, sorry for the cussing, but some people on here just really piss me off. and yes I'm aware posting this some people of course are going to get upset with what I have to say, but if you can sit here and trow out so many facts and things your "so sure about" then i should be able to at least speak my opinion. First off, i would like to say if someone comes on here and is obviously having a very hard time and has no idea what is going on im pretty sure they could go without your negative comments. what ever happened with being positive? dont get me wrong a lot of people on here do really help, i myself have met a lot of good people on here, but I have also have had my fair share of douche bags who believe they know everything about this and try to make you believe you will have this for the rest of your life. well i can tell you now you wont. Am i recovered? no. but i know for a fact one day i will be. If your new to this and are reading this just remember you CAN get out of this. NO MATTER WHAT ANYONE ELSE SAYS, even if you have had this for many years, ANYTHING is possible. where does a negative attitude get you anyway? also, i know some of you who are reading this and who have had this fr years are going to be like "well, you dont know what your talking about, I have had this for years, never changing, etc" and honestly say it all you want, but this is how i personally feel. we get stuck in such a negative cycle.. what is that really going to do? NOTHING. fuck yeah I know its hard to be positive, I should know. i have only had dp for coming on 4 months but i have had just a hard time as anyone else. but im still here, and still positive. I dont want to be that person on here that is always there to talk to and with absolute positive support and advice. And remember this doesn't have to be forever. HAVE HOPE. and please people if someone is having a hard time help them out, give some positive words, you have no idea how much that can help. Like I said I know it's super hard to be positive, but i would like for some new comers to see there are positive people are here, and that there is hope, and that your life is not over. I know im rammbling, but it upsets me so much seeing people being so negative and rude on post and def. the chat. oh and for me, positive has gotten me a long way with my dp, sense i have decided to be positive I have seen a huge change, I know im going to get pas this with time, and so should you. just let go, dont worry. your all in my prayers, and you all are heros to me. even the negative ones, i know you all have been through alot. im just trying to shed some light for people who are reading this and are at the low of lows, i know how it feels to be there. anyways, really im just trying to say lets try and make this a more positive place for everyone. I know someone is going to comment on here correcting me, bitching at me or something, so go ahead. but im ending this post with just remember im always here and will always have some type of positive advice or anything you need. your all wonderful beautiful people, just some to damn negative. lets see some positive people! woooo woooo! (oh, and nothing aginst anyone, or anything anyone has said, or peoples own opinions, im just simply speaking mine and rammbling my mind away.) oh and sorry for my horrible spelling and typo's.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

agreed i hate most when people say everyone is diffrent and some poeple just have it forever thts bullshit the only diffrence is when u decide to 
lett go of this shit and recover


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

Correct! i honestly think some people just let it completely consume them. they accept it but dont change the way they think, but i can understand that, its insanely hard to do but not impossible!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I was thinking that way as well lately, yet I remembered how I felt 3 years ago, and how desperate I was I needed to create a new thread every new minute, and someone from the forum reminded me of that, that's why I didn't create a thread like this, in respect to how I used to feel 3 years ago and in respect to everyone who's going through a very tough time, although it won't work posting some other stuff, people should try to post in "That's life" section and "Picture Submissions" more often, it's good to talk about other stuff too


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2012)

Go Kate!


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you guys for the positive feed back!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2012)

You can't say that DPD is a positive thing. You CAN keep from being hysterical about it, but you can't just pretend like everything is rainbows and butterflies, otherwise pros will never take the disorder seriously... Oh wait.


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

bravo for an excellent post kait. i agree a negative attitude does nothing. i keep hope alive and live day by day with the unwritten promise that things will get better.

however...i think about people here like dreamer and magrathea (?). who have had this all their life and both seem to have their head on straight...theyve accepted the dp, they took all the proper steps that would normally cause it to dissipate but it just wont go away.

while i pray nightly for all of us to get better its hard to say with 100% certainty that it will happen.


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

and i understand that, but im just choosing to keep a positive mind about it, and i dont think others should just look down on me for that or think its dumb i think that way. im not saying everything is rainbows and butterflies, im just saying hey im here, im living, and im okay. im not dying or crazy. and that is enough to get my through the day. I know many people have taken all the steps etc but like i said i dont think that means they will have this forever, and i by no means am talking down on those people at all. i pray everyday, morning and night for ALL of us. im just trying to shed some positive light, not make anyone upset, that the last thing i would want to do.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

shattered memories said:


> bravo for an excellent post kait. i agree a negative attitude does nothing. i keep hope alive and live day by day with the unwritten promise that things will get better.
> 
> however...i think about people here like dreamer and magrathea (?). who have had this all their life and both seem to have their head on straight...theyve accepted the dp, they took all the proper steps that would normally cause it to dissipate but it just wont go away.
> 
> while i pray nightly for all of us to get better its hard to say with 100% certainty that it will happen.


While we know it's sad, we have to life with what's been given to us. We have to adapt, I keep hope alive, yet if I do have to live like this forever I will, there's just so much out there in this world that I want to see and do, if I have to do it depersonalized, then so be it.

I now see life as a gift, and I want to make most of it while I'm still here


----------



## Thidwick (May 30, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not a big fan of the fatalistic thinking around here. The last thing anyone should tell someone suffering from DP is that they should just accept that they're fucked for life. Not only is that advice likely untrue, but it does nothing to help somebody cope. We're all suffering, why should we be antagonistic toward one another? We should treat each other as family... a family is there for one another no matter what.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Thidwick said:


> Yeah, I'm not a big fan of the fatalistic thinking around here. The last thing anyone should tell someone suffering from DP is that they should just accept that they're fucked for life. Not only is that advice likely untrue, but it does nothing to help somebody cope. We're all suffering, why should we be antagonistic toward one another? We should treat each other as family... a family is there for one another no matter what.


Agreed, yet some people here do not feel empathy with others, they just want to be the only ones with DPD or something of a sort...

Positive thinking people, we will all get better one day


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

Thidwick said:


> Yeah, I'm not a big fan of the fatalistic thinking around here. The last thing anyone should tell someone suffering from DP is that they should just accept that they're fucked for life. Not only is that advice likely untrue, but it does nothing to help somebody cope. We're all suffering, why should we be antagonistic toward one another? We should treat each other as family... a family is there for one another no matter what.


That's a good post, and I think it applies internaly as well as externaly (one relates to another). Many of us may have a hurt part of us that continues to be hurt by a negative aggressor part, that was set up for our protection. How can an aggressor part be there to protect us when it causes us pain? Because it anticipates and pre-empts a real-world external aggressor by modifying our behaviour, even long after that real world threat has gone. So what do you do with someone who is in a corner after their attacker has gone? Tell them to stay there forever for their own good, perhaps kick them or berrate them? Or do you see that you can help and encourage that person to see that the danger has gone and they are free to come out and carry on?
Perhaps the differing attitudes come down to who people identify most with: the attacker or the attacked.
The folly of the negative is that the attacker is an internal anticapative warning system of the people/situation that caused all the problems to begin with. To identify with that is to maintain it - even though the system itself should be respected and understood for what it was originally established for. To resolve the issue, you must, like a familly member to a hurt sibling, look to protect, nurture and heal the injured part, so that it can recover and live again.
I'm being abit abstract here, arnt I! lol
Hopefully there's some sense in there somewhere


----------



## Shapiro (Nov 7, 2011)

Well put Kait! You're an excellent example, reminder and inspiration to anyone willing to listen. Keep it up. Positivity is contagious and with your light the people still in dark places may find a way out.


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

Intrepid Shapiro said:


> Well put Kait! You're an excellent example, reminder and inspiration to anyone willing to listen. Keep it up. Positivity is contagious and with your light the people still in dark places may find a way out.


thank you! im not going to be negative at all anymore, i refuse to be! i hope me and many others, well all of us can find a way out of this!


----------

